# [2013 Sept] [Update Zip] System Version 45.621.10.Verizon.en.US



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

A New update is getting pushed to the Droid X.

System Version 45.621.10.Verizon.en.US

see Verizon Rolls Out Surprise Update To The Droid X After 18 Month Break, Includes Security Fixes And Improved Public Safety Alerts

*Status *see changelog to see how I updated this post.

*Size:* 39.84 MB

*Root: *Yes Rootable with Framaroot
note: I unrooted with framaroot before updating, I believe it was completely unrooted (no su backup)

*SBF: *Works Flashing 4.5.621 SBF (FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.zip )
works, and restores phone back to

System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Baseband Version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9-g1282440 [email protected] #1
Build Number: 4.5.1_57_DX8-51

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if you have gotten a popup message saying
update available










I suggest not updating, if you plan on rooting

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*How to Stop Update*

Root with Framaroot, if you haven't yet.
*Rename* these files with a file manager with root access like Root Browser

/system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak. 
/system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex to BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak.

*reboot to android recovery*
Power Off, Hold Menu, press Power, release when you see, Triangle, !, and Andy, Press* both Volume buttons*, 
scroll with volume down button to *wipe cache Partition* , select with power button, wait... for it to complete, then select *reboot system now*

you will not be asked to install update again

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here is the update zip, for those who want it.

sd_shadow-Dev-Host

phone needs to be* full 2.3.4/4.5.621 stock.*

*Install Update From SD Card*
download Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip (updates are always named for the version they are replacing) 
rename to *update.zip*
place on root of sd card (not in a folder)
reboot to *android recovery*
select *apply update from sd card*

*Install Update From Cache*

copy
Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.crc
and
Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip
to */cache* with root browser

then go to menu>Settings>about Phone>System Updates>Install

if there is no option to install, reboot phone 
then go to menu>Settings>about Phone>System Updates>Install

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

System Info










old

System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Baseband Version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9-g1282440 [email protected] #1
Build Number: 4.5.1_57_DX8-51

new

System Version: 45.621.10.MB810.Verizon.en.US 
Baseband Version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9-g3e80c7a [email protected] #1
Build Number: 4.5.1_57_DX9-10

I did notice the new kernel is very similar in name the
DX2 MB870 2.3.5 Kernel version: 2.6.32.9-00008-gc406305 [email protected]

will add info as discovered

Change Log
15 Sept 2013 added nandroid, instructions, how to stop update, using Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.crc

21 Sept 2013: SBF 4.5.621 works


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

*SBF: *Works Flashing 4.5.621 SBF (FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.zip )
works, and restores phone back to

System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Baseband Version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9-g1282440 [email protected] #1
Build Number: 4.5.1_57_DX8-51


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

link to firmware doesn't work


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

yes 1kds' server is down for repair
just use 
http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=22979706399755132

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL @ Verizon.

Are there any perks to this update?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Mostly the security fixes, that I could tell.

updated Kernel, not sure what that did.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

changes updating from 4.5.621 to 45.621.10

books app has been replaced with Play Books
google search replaced with Search
Google Settings has been added
Latitude has been replaced with local


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the new Search? Is it the Google Now Search apk?


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess Moto is aware of the large user base still using Droid Xs to push out this update.

So you have it rooted? Is it possible to ROM it yet?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

any 4.5.621 rom should work fine.


----------

